# Looking for fishing partners



## ggunn1012 (Nov 11, 2013)

I am wanting to get a list of fisherman that are in Houston/Galveston area that are willing to share expenses (Ice, Bait, Gas) and chores. I have a 29' CC Sea Hunt with twin Yamaha 250's. I typically go out on Sundays and rotate Tuesday/Thursday's Please PM your Name and Phone # so I can add you to the list. Once I get the list I can just send a text/email out telling you when I would like to go and you can reply if you are available.

Thx.
Greg


----------



## Fitzgerald (Nov 11, 2013)

*Offshore fishing shared expenses*

Greg, I would be interested. Mark [email protected]


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

Send me a pm I'm interested

'from beyond'


----------



## Reel Roper2 (Jun 24, 2013)

Heyya Greg, PM sent.


----------



## wellcraft2002 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm interested 281-757-7937


----------



## Mtek (Mar 12, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## Spec Chaser (Jul 7, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## ptalto (May 27, 2006)

NM


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey Greg Thanks for the offer but Im guiding hunts until the end of January...Dos XX


----------

